# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  How to import MDF files into Local SQL Server 2000

## LenkaNguyen

Hi All,

I am a new user of SQL Server 2000. Please point me where I am able to get good online sources to be familiar with the SQL Server 2000. I wanted to import the primary file (MDF)and a log file (LDF), which are stored on two different floppy disks into the local SQL server 2000.  Please direct me where I should start.  Your help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance

Lenka.

----------


## Julia

Hello Lenka

All you have to do import MDF/LDF files is:

1) Copy the files to you hard disk on the Server that hosting SQL Server
2) Open Enterprise Manager.
3) Right click on Databases, choose All Tasks, Attach Database
4) Type in the path to your MDF file (or use the ... button to browse.  I should find the LDF file too if it&#39;s in the same location.
5) Give the database a name (where its says &#39;Attach as&#39;.
6) Click on OK.
6) Have a cup of coffee!

j


------------
LenkaNguyen at 7/15/2002 5:56:52 PM


Hi All,

I am a new user of SQL Server 2000. Please point me where I am able to get good online sources to be familiar with the SQL Server 2000. I wanted to import the primary file (MDF)and a log file (LDF), which are stored on two different floppy disks into the local SQL server 2000.  Please direct me where I should start.  Your help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance

Lenka.

----------


## Lenka

Hi Julia,

Thanks for your very helpful instruction.  Thanks to your help, finally I&#39;ve successfully attached the external data sources into local server.  
Again, thanks for your help.

Lenka


------------
Julia at 7/16/2002 8:21:45 AM


Hello Lenka

All you have to do import MDF/LDF files is:

1) Copy the files to you hard disk on the Server that hosting SQL Server
2) Open Enterprise Manager.
3) Right click on Databases, choose All Tasks, Attach Database
4) Type in the path to your MDF file (or use the ... button to browse.  I should find the LDF file too if it&#39;s in the same location.
5) Give the database a name (where its says &#39;Attach as&#39;.
6) Click on OK.
6) Have a cup of coffee!

j


------------
LenkaNguyen at 7/15/2002 5:56:52 PM


Hi All,

I am a new user of SQL Server 2000. Please point me where I am able to get good online sources to be familiar with the SQL Server 2000. I wanted to import the primary file (MDF)and a log file (LDF), which are stored on two different floppy disks into the local SQL server 2000.  Please direct me where I should start.  Your help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance

Lenka.

----------

